# What time do you give your last meal at night?



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Am about to switch Rocky from 4 meals to 3 a day - dh wants him to have his last meal with us about 6 pm to make sure he poos before bed (he hasn't been the last few days) but I think that's too early when he doesn't get breakfast til 7:30 (he has lunch at 12-12:30).

What time do you give puppies their last meal in the day?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i usually give mine the last meal between 6-6.30pm


----------



## Sharr76 (Jul 28, 2008)

Molly has her breakfast at 6.30, lunch at 12 to 12.30 and tea at 6.00pm.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

My youngest pup is almost 8 months old now. 

I feed all of mine twice a day and their last meal is usually between 7-8pm. If they are fed too early, Indi gets sick in the night due to stomach acid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Lily @ 16 weeks has 3 meals a day - 7am, 1pm and 7pm. She goes to bed at 10pmish and has a couple of puppy bonios.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

6pm for last meal. Its enough time for him to do his bizz before bed. Mind you he get breakfast at 5.20 as im up very early. Do 4 hours at work.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

I feed mine about 8-00 last feed but then i dont go to bed till late.


----------



## chrismac (Aug 13, 2008)

Last meal at 8pm. I go to bed at 11pm.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine get fed at 5.30am as thats when I get up for work and then again at 7pm


----------



## finoni9 (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies - think I will stick to the 7 pm last meal as I think that early enough for him to have time to his business before going to bed (we go up at 9:30)!


----------



## Amberbuttner (Oct 7, 2008)

The latest time that I feed my puppy at night is 7. If i feed him any tiem after that i usually make him sleep in his cage just in case he has an accident.


----------



## Methical (Jul 11, 2008)

Last meal can be anywhere between 8-11pm. If its shocking weather outside then its simply a trip to the park and thus we are back early to give food and do a spot of training indoors. Good weather outside often means that a visit to the park is merely a warm up and its off to the forest after the tounge appears. 

Daisy also gets distracted ALOT in the back garden, she's much more interested in chasing moths that play around the solor lights and eating grass and plants to bother about the toilet !!! So we just feed her late and let her go in the morning.

Secondly, what are you guys doing getting up at 5 something ? If thats not to personal to ask. There's me up at 7 thinking im being the early bird.


----------



## Sophiex (Jul 27, 2008)

I usually feed at 7.30 am, 1 pm and 6 pm. He's usually asleep by 8.30 pm but he doesn't go to bed till 10.


----------



## Bentley2008 (Oct 10, 2008)

Bentley gets fed twice aday, has been since 10 weeks when we got him from the breeders, he is 7 months now and has his breakfast at 8.30am and tea at 6.30pm, with a few treats in between


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

mine have b/fast @ half 7 and dinner @ half 6 no later than half 7 thou 2 yr old staffie and 7 yr old jac russel


----------



## RiskyPets (Oct 2, 2008)

Mine eat @ 7am and 6pm. I always take them out for a run around the yard before bed. Gives them a chance to potty before bed


----------

